# Oedura Pics



## Gibblore (Apr 6, 2012)

Oedura robusta 
Oedura castlenaui
O.castlenaui

Also lots of other pics in my albums http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/gibblore-21539/


----------



## JordanG (Apr 6, 2012)

beautiful gecks mate


----------



## Jande (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh they're lovely! The middle one is definitely my favourite out of those. And the little one that looks like it has blue eye shadow in your album is pretty cool too. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 6, 2012)

Cheers mate 

O.marmorata


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 6, 2012)

Just took these this evening.


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 6, 2012)

Looking good mate, I like the pale one have a couple like this myself who breed your's?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 6, 2012)

First picture is Spongbob
The rest are John Mcgrath.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 25, 2012)

My first gecko hatchies!
I just finished my 10th day straight at my new job and really needed this to pick my spirits up.
One on the left already got attitude.


----------



## eipper (Apr 25, 2012)

Robusta are no longer in oedura


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 25, 2012)

Good one mad, need to change your avatar lol


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 6, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


>



Same pair during the day photo.


----------



## Scleropages (May 6, 2012)

Coolness... heres some I got of Gibby in the last few months...


----------



## raycam01_au (May 6, 2012)

sexy as Geckoes


----------



## crocka79 (May 7, 2012)

wicked, few of my oeduraView attachment 250983
striped form coggeri pair and young gemmata

View attachment 250986


o marmorataView attachment 250988
View attachment 250989
View attachment 250990
View attachment 250991


----------



## Gibblore (May 7, 2012)

Looking good guys any more?


----------



## mrs_davo (May 7, 2012)

Here is one of mine taken at the reptile Expo in Gladstone Yesterday ( I have a trio of them )


----------



## crocka79 (May 7, 2012)

will post a few monilis just waiting for them to shed


----------



## Rocket (May 7, 2012)

crocka79, do you have more shots of your gemmata and their enclosure?


----------



## Gibblore (May 7, 2012)

Keep em coming


----------



## crocka79 (May 7, 2012)

Rocket said:


> crocka79, do you have more shots of your gemmata and their enclosure?


 thats it at the moment , there enclosures arent much to look at , as u can imagine run of the mill small rearing plastic aquariums with a few hides small water dish etc. eating like machines! will go into something like this when old enough


----------



## SteveNT (May 7, 2012)

So what are the huge beautiful velvets I see at Ramingining and other places in nth. Arnhem Land? They have enough chunk that the Cane toads dont go near them.



crocka79 said:


> thats it at the moment , there enclosures arent much to look at , as u can imagine run of the mill small rearing plastic aquariums with a few hides small water dish etc. eating like machines!



Nice Torana crocka. Is it yours? We had one up here about 15 years ago that I got into places the toy 4WDs still cant reach.


----------



## crocka79 (May 7, 2012)

cheers steve, yeah shes mine, a few years away from completion though. ile chuck some pics of what is done if ya half keen at some stage. should be a few different velvet species around arnhem land? should take some pics next time you see any of them and chuck em up, be keen to see them cheers


----------



## Jason.s (May 9, 2012)

I dont have any yet, but when I see these makes me want to get some, nice animals all round.


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 19, 2012)

Got a nip from one of the females.


----------



## crocka79 (May 20, 2012)

lol havnt had that happen yet, mustve had a decent bite pressure?


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 20, 2012)

Yeah it didn't tickle that's for sure. That photo was about 5 mins after it happen.
I caught her once latching onto the males tail, now I know how he felt.
Least I know she has sufficient calcium in her diet.


----------



## crocka79 (May 20, 2012)

last pics dont seem to be working so here they are again


----------



## Rocket (May 21, 2012)

crocka79, its good to see a local so passionate about Oedura... apart from myself lol.'

Just curious as to why you have the O. gemmata on those 'pebbles'? Correct me if they aren't rocks but I would think they run the risk of impaction much higher than sand...?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 21, 2012)

bump

Anyone heard from Gibblore lately?


----------



## crocka79 (Jul 21, 2012)

Rocket said:


> crocka79, its good to see a local so passionate about Oedura... apart from myself lol.'
> 
> Just curious as to why you have the O. gemmata on those 'pebbles'? Correct me if they aren't rocks but I would think they run the risk of impaction much higher than sand...?



Yeah they are cool critters, the product is actually crushed olive pips. I ran out of clean desert sand and had a bag of it so used it over a week or so, Yes probably would be a higher risk than sand. But in saying that i dont think people give these animals enough credit. At least the substrate is at a size that could be spat out, If you look at page one of this post you will see others using what looks like black pebbles and another one or two using what looks like very course sand? i would be more worried about that! I do still use the crushed olive pips but at a mixed ratio of around 80% red desert sand and 20% pips. I was concerned myself using it but as i watched them consume evey last food item over that period im satisfied they where fine.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 20, 2012)

Nudging the Mr Kelly outta this thread.








@15 weeks old


----------



## crocka79 (Sep 20, 2012)

Had this little fella hatch a few days ago, and its clutch mate a day later.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 27, 2013)

This thread needs a bump.


----------



## NickGeee (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## jufooty (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 10, 2013)

do the bump


----------



## PeppersGirl (Nov 13, 2013)

My young male marm


----------

